# Guess wolves don't have to bite to kill



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.ktvb.com/news/Wolves-kill-176-sheep-near-Victor-greatest-loss-recorded-in-Idaho-220371911.html


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh ... no elk or mulies to chase?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Those wolves can kill sheep with a simple cryptic gaze...-O,-


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a hard time crying for the sheep owner paying $2.35 per AMU (remember that's 5 sheep) and his less-than-minimum-wage earning Sheppard. It's a forest, why is it taxpayer responsibility to compensate him when the forest does what it does? When sheep panic in a lightning storm, should we pay? When sheep fall into a creek and drown, should we pay? When sheep eat the forest down to the rock and the grouse, deer and other wildlife disappear- why don't they pay us? 

Also, and I'm just speculating here. I have a hard time picturing a wolf pack running around a circle of sheep and finally biting a dozen and killing one. That strikes me as something a bunch of dogs might do... how do we know otherwise? 

Last thought. Look at where Victor is- there's going to be wolves! Get a handful of those god-awful Anatolyan shepperds. They are the animal I most fear in the woods, but they'll keep a wolfpack away from your deliciously tender sheep.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Questions that your elected wonders will have to answer for you.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> Those wolves can kill sheep with a simple cryptic gaze...-O,-


No your getting confused with Uncle Si killing ducks with his "ICY STARE":mrgreen:


----------

